# Leaving Kauai Tomorrow - Information Tidbits



## Former Cruiser (May 21, 2011)

Waimea Canyon State Park Lookout is closed until May 30th.  You have to go on to the Pu'u Hinahina Lookout.  It's not as good, but it's better than nothing.

Lydgate Park swimming beach is closed for reclamation.  Didn't give an opening date, but it didn't look close to being done.

The Walmart is not a Super Walmart.  If you want more than the basics go to one of the grocery stores.

Make dinner reservations!!

Have a great time!!!!


----------



## ronandjoan (May 24, 2011)

How scary is that Waimea Canyon road - we are getting confliscting reports!


----------



## myoakley (May 24, 2011)

Joan,
     My husband and I did the drive to Waimea Canyon the end of March and didn't find it scary at all.  Go and enjoy!
     Judy


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2011)

Wiamea Canyon Rd. is steep (some of the low-power compacts dog it a bit) but there is nothing scary about it at all.  What did they find scary?


----------



## djdavid79 (May 24, 2011)

I am the biggest wimp when it comes to winding, scary roads. Waimea Canyon is not bad at all. And it is totally worth the drive.

Here are a few photos of what we saw:

Waimea Canyon






Waimea Canyon






Pu'u o Kila Lookout





Pu'u o Kila Lookout


----------



## california-bighorn (May 24, 2011)

DJDavid

Is the last picture on one of the hiking trails @ Waimea canyon?  If so, do you remember the name?  We are looking for a couple of different trails to hike and the area in the picture looks interesting.  Reminds me of the description given to us of what I thought was called the "Ridge Trail".

Edit: Also looks like it is near one of the trails to a small waterfall I forgot the name of.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> DJDavid
> 
> Is the last picture on one of the hiking trails @ Waimea canyon?  If so, do you remember the name?  We are looking for a couple of different trails to hike and the area in the picture looks interesting.  Reminds me of the description given to us of what I thought was called the "Ridge Trail".
> 
> Edit: Also looks like it is near one of the trails to a small waterfall I forgot the name of.



I'm not David but I know that spot well.  That's the trail below Pu'u o Kila lookout, which is at the very end of the road.  The rim behind the person in the black top on the right side is the upper lip of the Kalalau Valley.

You can continue on that trail along the rim for some distange. In about a mile you come to a fork, where you can proceed further along the rim towards another lookout, or head inland toward Wai'ale'ale and the  Alakai Swamp trail  

When wet, and it often is wet, the trail can be quite slippery.

****

BTW - is this the waterfall you were thinking of???  If so, that's a different area from where djdavid's photo was taken.  This shot is of upper Waipo'o Falls, which is accessed via the Cliff Trail.


----------



## djdavid79 (May 24, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm not David but I know that spot well.  That's the trail below Pu'u o Kila lookout, which is at the very end of the road.
> 
> ****
> 
> BTW - is this the waterfall you were thinking of???  If so, that's a different area from where djdavid's photo was taken.  This shot is of upper Waipo'o Falls, which is accessed via the Cliff Trail.




Yes, that's exactly where that photo was taken, and it is one of the most breathtaking views I have ever seen.


How difficult is the Cliff Trail to get to the Waterfall? It's really beautiful. Or are there better trails to better waterfall?


----------



## Tiger (May 24, 2011)

Tigress and I call this falls "Tiki Falls"  since the rock in the middle that divides the falls looks just like a Tiki carving.  The pool here is very swimable and safe.  The hike is an easy 1 plus mile each way if you drive to the trailhead or 2 or so miles if you start at the paved road.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2011)

djdavid79 said:


> Yes, that's exactly where that photo was taken, and it is one of the most breathtaking views I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> How difficult is the Cliff Trail to get to the Waterfall? It's really beautiful. Or are there better trails to better waterfall?



My favorite waterfall trail is Hanakapi'ai Falls.  You take the first leg of the Kalalau trail to Hanakapi'ai beach, which is where you can't go further without a camping permit.  You then follow the side trail upriver to the falls.  The scenery is breathtaking along the Kalalau Trail, and Hanakapi'ai Falls is spectacular, with a great swimming hole at the bottom (and with the attendant rock hazards).





















Hanakapi'ai Falls is a strenuous full-day hike. If it has been raining the trail will not be in good condition.  Take plenty of water; I usually consume six liters (or more) on the hike.  One time I didn't bring enough water and was battling heat stress all of the way on the return.  Every time we reached a stream crossing I would immerse myself in the water for 20 minutes.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 24, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> How scary is that Waimea Canyon road - we are getting confliscting reports!



The scary thing about the canyon road is that many drivers ride the brakes all the down rather than using low gear.  Hot Smoking brakes don't stop well. 

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> How scary is that Waimea Canyon road - we are getting confliscting reports!


To my mind, not at all. It's merely a twisty 2-lane mountain road. You can drive it as slow as you want. 

*The biggest danger is slow and oblivious drivers who don't use pull-outs (of which there are many available) to let other cars pass.*  When that happens, frustrated drivers start to take chances in passing lanes that they really shouldn't.

So if you are one of those *oblivious drivers* I have just described, then please do yourself and others a favor and stay off the road.  But if you are a cautious *and considerate* driver who knows to pull over and let trailing cars pass, then drive the road and don't worry one bit.  It really is spectacular.  And many of those pullouts provide awesome views.


----------



## jlr10 (May 25, 2011)

The road to Waimea Canyon is steep with curves, but not bad.  We were there earlier this month and it is even better now as they had finished re-paving most  road and looked to be well on their way of finishing the rest.  So the potholes that could almost swallow small cars are gone.

The trail to Waipo'o falls is one of the easier trails in Kokee in my opinion.  But there is one small ridge that can be a little hair raising if you are unfortable hiking or with heights.  It only lasts a  moment, but it is there. (although fear of heights could be a big distraction on a lot of trails in Kokee Park)  Even when not wet the red  dirt is still very slippery. We had just finished the main trail and had amost  hit the access road when I slipped on a flatter part of the trail and fractured my leg, and that was with hiking boots and poles.   Although not a hard trail, as with all trails on Kauai, wear shoes with good traction.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 25, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm not David but I know that spot well.  That's the trail below Pu'u o Kila lookout, which is at the very end of the road.  The rim behind the person in the black top on the right side is the upper lip of the Kalalau Valley.
> 
> You can continue on that trail along the rim for some distange. In about a mile you come to a fork, where you can proceed further along the rim towards another lookout, or head inland toward Wai'ale'ale and the  Alakai Swamp trail
> 
> ...



Yes.  That's the one!!!  It's was after taking the fork in the trail to the left while to the right was a much shorter trail to a lookout.  It was hot and humid once we got off the ridge.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 25, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm not David but I know that spot well.  That's the trail below Pu'u o Kila lookout, which is at the very end of the road.  The rim behind the person in the black top on the right side is the upper lip of the Kalalau Valley.
> 
> You can continue on that trail along the rim for some distange. In about a mile you come to a fork, where you can proceed further along the rim towards another lookout, or head inland toward Wai'ale'ale and the  Alakai Swamp trail
> 
> ...



Yes.  That's the one!!!  It's was after taking the fork in the trail to the left while to the right was a much shorter trail to a lookout.  It was hot and humid once we got off the ridge.  I also ran out of water making the heat seem worse.  It hadn't rained in a number of days, so the waterfall was just a trickle and didn't come close to looking like your pic.
Sorry for the double post.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> Yes.  That's the one!!!  It's was after taking the fork in the trail to the left while to the right was a much shorter trail to a lookout.  It was hot and humid once we got off the ridge.  I also ran out of water making the heat seem worse.  It hadn't rained in a number of days, so the waterfall was just a trickle and didn't come close to looking like your pic.


This must be the view from the lookout you are referring to:






*********

Did you continue on to this point on the trail?  This is the lip of upper Waipo'o Falls, which is the very visible falls from Waimea Canyon Road.











******

This shot shows both parts of the falls and a good part of the path to the falls. The trail follows the top of the forested ridge that enters the photo on the left side of the photo, about one-third of the way down from the top of the photo.  It then breaks out of the jungle into the open following the top edge of that cliff on the middle right of the photo; from the turnouts along Waimea Canyon Road you can see people on the trail looking like ants.  It then curves back, passing the small "Tiki" falls I showed above, and continuing on the lip of the upper falls.  If there's a trail to get into that small valley between the upper and lower portions I would like to get there some day.  I would also like to make it to the pool at the bottom of the lower falls.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2011)

Queen's Bath is as vigorous a hike as I have done, and we did that one this year.  I know it's a simple, easy hike, but it's about all I can do. That last little bit before hitting the lava field was scary, and a nice gentleman offered a hand to help me down.  So with Rick's strong hand, and the other gentleman's too, I was okay.  

I am a big baby about climbing because my ankles are very susceptible to sprains, and I have arthritis too, which can be bad at times.  It hurts to fall or to twist something that doesn't twist that way.    

The secret waterfall hike was pretty vigorous, but I did it, anyway.  I did it twice.  It was not comfortable climbing the rocks by the pool, but I sat and watched Rick in the water.  The second time we went, we didn't go with a group, because I wanted to go at my own pace.  It was better just us.  The kayak part I loved.  

Are there any hikes on Kauai as easy as Queen's Bath?  Are there shoes or boots I can buy to keep my feet more steady?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are there any hikes on Kauai as easy as Queen's Bath?  Are there shoes or boots I can buy to keep my feet more steady?



There are many options, Cindy.  You can trust the information in the _Ultimate Kauai Guidebook_.  That said, almost any of the shoreline hikes on the except for those along the Na Pali coast would be doable.  In fact, the most difficult would be the the ones that go down to the ocean in the Princeville area.

The Makewehi Cliffs and Maha'ulepu shoreline area on the south shore is one of my favorite areas for hiking. There are two areas to access the Cliffs. One is starting at Shipwreck Beach at the Hyatt.  As you face the water go left and find one of the many paths that lead to the top of the cliff.  Then just start ambling and go as far as you want.  This gets you into the western portion of the cliffs area.

To access the area further east,  drive through the cane fields to the parking area near Gillians Beach (directions are provided in the _UKG_).  Then park your car and hike.  

Here are some photos of that area to whet your appetite:


----------



## california-bighorn (May 25, 2011)

*Looks like it*

Steve

That looks like the view from the lookout point that we accessed by staying to the right of the fork in the trail.  It was only 1/4 mile from the fork and had railing around the steepest part of the dropoff.  And I definitely remember the rock formation with the small arch in it and spiral type formations to the left and below (took several pictures of it) although it was from a different perspective.  I love your picture from the lip of Waipo'o Falls.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2011)

We met a woman at the airport on our way home this last trip, and she fell on the stairs at one of the lookouts for Waimea Canyon.  How awful for her, and she was so embarrassed.  She told me she would love to say she did it on a treacherous hike.  It scared me more than ever, and Rick said she apparently was not watching where she was going.   

Anyway, this nice woman broke her ankle and foot in several places and needed to have her foot elevated.  She was in economy.  How can one elevate a foot there?  They were going back early, because she was in too much pain to enjoy the trip.  

She was much younger than I.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We met a woman at the airport on our way home this last trip, and she fell on the stairs at one of the lookouts for Waimea Canyon.  How awful for her, and she was so embarrassed.  She told me she would love to say she did it on a treacherous hike.  It scared me more than ever, and Rick said she apparently was not watching where she was going.
> 
> Anyway, this nice woman broke her ankle and foot in several places and needed to have her foot elevated.  She was in economy.  How can one elevate a foot there?  They were going back early, because she was in too much pain to enjoy the trip.
> 
> She was much younger than I.


The location where we've seen the most tripping/sliding/falling injuries on Kaua'i is on the various trails that descend the cliff in Princeville, such as the trail to Queens Bath.  We've two accidents on the trail that goes down next to the Westin, including one where the person had to be stretchered out.  We've seen another on the trail that goes down near the Shearwater.  I've also seen slips and slides that could easily have resulted in injuries on the Queens Bath trail and on the trail that leaves from the public parking lot that is to the right just as you get to the guard shack in front of the Princeville Hotel.  

Much of that has to do with how wet the trail is.  When it's wet the red dirt can be like grease, and if you don't have a good handhold on something, you will start sliding.

+++++

The most interesting "trail" in that respect that I've done is the descent to the base of Wailua Falls - beyond the signs that say "Danger - Do Not Enter".  The easiest path is one where people have strung rope, and you have to hold the rope to keep from sliding.  There's another spot where we went down one time where I just leaned back on my butt and descended in a series of controlled slides.


----------



## deemarket (May 25, 2011)

All of you who have shared your pictures (WOW!), experiences, and knowledge of Kauai - Thank you.  We haven't been to Kauai yet but it's on my bucket list now.  Tuggers are better than reading a guide book any day.  We have reservations for Maui in October - no flight arrangements made yet - and we have talked about spending extra days especially since the airfare is sooo expensive to HI.  Guess I will be busy looking at staying in Kauai also.  Thanks again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2011)

You slid down on your butt, purposely?  I am picturing Romancing the Stone and Michael Douglas and Katherine Turner's mud slide. 

There are little tiny pinecone looking things all over the trail to Queen's Bath that had me rolling out of control a few times, going down to the Bath.  That was a little scary.  I thought I was walking on ball bearings.  

The lava field was very wet from rain and ocean spray, but it was okay. The trail was slightly muddy.  There were lots of experienced swimmers there, and I am amazed by the Hawaiian kids who just run down the path on the sides of where I was gingerly walking.  They were jumping down the rocks in bare feet.  I was so jealous. 

Rick said this was a very gentle path, and it was fine going back up.  I can go fast up the trail.  Falling forward going down is a lot different from falling forward going up.  

I will read about the various hikes in Ultimate Guide for the next trip.  I am so excited to go to Kauai again.  

Do hiking boots help?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You slid down on your butt, purposely?  I am picturing Romancing the Stone and Michael Douglas and Katherine Turner's mud slide.


Yeah - it was kind of like that.  Didn't finish up like Michael Douglas', though.  


rickandcindy23 said:


> There are little tiny pinecone looking things all over the trail to Queen's Bath that had me rolling out of control a few times, going down to the Bath.  That was a little scary.  I thought I was walking on ball bearings.


Those are the cones from the ironwood trees - and, yes, they are treacherous on slopes. 



rickandcindy23 said:


> Do hiking boots help?


If you are susceptible to ankle injury you absolutely should have something that provides ankle support.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> It was hot and humid once we got off the ridge.  I also ran out of water making the heat seem worse.  It hadn't rained in a number of days, so the waterfall was just a trickle and didn't come close to looking like your pic.
> Sorry for the double post.


The first time I did the hike to Hanakapi'ai Falls was during a Kona weather condition one August - that's when the northeast trade winds stop blowing, and hot humid air from the tropics comes north to the islands.  The temperatures were in the 90's with humidity to match.

I ran out water on the way to the falls (I had brought three liters and I needed at least twice that much), and battled heat stress all of the return trip.  Every time we made a stream crossing I laid down in the water, fully immersed except for my head, for about fifteen minutes to cool down.  I kept my shirt and shorts soaked in water as much as I could.  It took us almost twice as long to get back as I thought we were going to need.  

Now whenever I go out for a day hike on Kaua'i I a minimum of 6 liters, and often 8 liters.  When we did the hike to Waipo'o Falls, I consumed four.  And the second time I went Hanakapi'ai Falls I drank all eight.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2011)

I will get boots for our next trip and will lace them up tight.  I think my ankle moves around too much in my current shoes.  

Thanks for the advice, and I will surprise Rick with an idea for a hike and will go willingly, too, instead of kicking and screaming.  Okay, well I am not that bad, but I do not go with a big smile, just because I worry about falling.  Those little pinecones had me freaking out.  Rick even slipped a couple of times.  

I would rather walk a nice bike path or sidewalk.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would rather walk a nice bike path or sidewalk.



There's a nice paved oceanfront trail that starts just south of Pono Kai in Kapa'a and goes all the way to Donkey Beach on the north.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

One Kaua'i information tidbit that hasn't been mentioned is the Friday night art walk in Hanapepe town.  We always include that in our visits except when Fridays are our arrival and departure days.  We plan the day so we can catch the late afternoon sun either in Waimea Canyon or on Polihale, then stop by in Hanapepe as we return home.

*******

Two years ago I caught the shots below in Waimea Canyon as darkness was arriving, and we were heading out on our way to Hanapepe.  (BTW -can you tell that I really, really, really like Kaua'i??)


----------



## Greg G (May 25, 2011)

I think this vacation picture I took is at the very north end of that trail at Donkey Beach looking south?  It was around mile marker 9 or 10.

Greg

[IMGL]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KeEo3ACtZms/Td2nH9vcHsI/AAAAAAAAFkY/zmo7BQvk0CQ/s640/DSCF0352.JPG" height="480" width="640[/IMGL]


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2011)

Greg G said:


> I think this vacation picture I took is at the very north end of that trail at Donkey Beach looking south?  It was around mile marker 9 or 10.
> 
> Greg
> 
> [IMGL]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KeEo3ACtZms/Td2nH9vcHsI/AAAAAAAAFkY/zmo7BQvk0CQ/s640/DSCF0352.JPG" height="480" width="640[/IMGL]



Yeah that's near the north end; that's a good shot of the Queen Victoria profile on the horizon.  Below is a shot of Donkey Beach taken from the picnic area just before you reach Donkey Beach:


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Wiamea Canyon Rd. is steep (some of the low-power compacts dog it a bit) but there is nothing scary about it at all.  What did they find scary?



Thanks, everyone.  It's a TUGGER review that says scary, no guard rails, narrow narrow road.  I think the majority opinion of everyone el se is that IT'S OKAY!


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Thanks, everyone.  It's a TUGGER review that says scary, no guard rails, narrow narrow road.  I think the majority opinion of everyone el se is that IT'S OKAY!



This doesn't sound like Wiamea Canyon Rd. - I wonder if they got their roads mixed up?  That sounds like the Road to Hana or West Maui.  For the most part, Wiamea Canyon Road does not have drop-off next to the road, and it's not narrow at all - two generous, full-width lanes.


----------



## LisaRex (May 31, 2011)

Well, the pictures in this thread have convinced me to check out Kauai next time I travel to Hawaii.


----------

